# I Love Nashville - 1st Ride



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

Wife and I moved to Nashville from Florida in December. I haven't ridden the bike since about September. In prep for the Indy gathering and because I love to ride, I got out today finally. Nashville is an absolutely beautiful place to ride. Only rode about 20 miles, but that was by design. Felt really good. Forgive the pic quality. Taken with smart phone.
1st pic. Beginning of the Natchez Trace Parkway. About two miles from my house in Nashville. The Trace was a Civil War-era postal route, and in memory, the Trace Parkway was built between Nashville and Natchez, MS. It spans about 400 miles (I think) and is built with the idea of cars sharing the road with bikes. It is beautifully maintained on the Nashville end.


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

*First Hill*

This is about 1/3 of the way up the first hill I've ridden in about 4 years. I've been living in Tampa. It felt good to climb, even if it probably looks like a roller to some of you crazies.


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

*Bridge*

This bridge is where the road traverses a valley and State Route 96. Also shown is a view of the valley from the bridge. I like bridges. Please forgive the spacers on the stem.


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

*Mileage*

I did not ride all the way to Tupelo, but I might like to someday. There are areas to camp along the way, so you could put together a pretty sweet trip without ever leaving the parkway.


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

*More Scenery*

I'm a big fan of the scenery around here - and bridges. I can't wait to see it in spring. Temperature was in the low 70s.


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

*Loveless Cafe*

Right by the start of the Trace is the Loveless Cafe, a famous place for biscuits, BBQ and other dangerous food. You might well classify it as a "Meat and Three." It has a theater where some really good music is played. I think bikers like it, too. There's a bike shop that rents bikes and basically caters to those who want to ride the parkway. They sell Treks. Are Treks good bikes?


----------



## jackblack (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice pics. Thanks for sharing. 

For those who know, what kind of distance before you get to completely flat road? The rollers or hills look like fun.

looks like a good time.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

jackblack said:


> For those who know, what kind of distance before you get to completely flat road? The rollers or hills look like fun.


If you are asking about the Trace, you have to get south of Tupelo before the road flattens out.

Nice post BTW. Give it a few more weeks and it will be stunning when the the flowering trees start to bloom.

I love the Loveless Cafe. If you haven't found it yet, check out Grand Fondo Bike shop. I can't pass through Nashville without going to Grand Fondo.


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

jd3 said:


> If you are asking about the Trace, you have to get south of Tupelo before the road flattens out.
> 
> Nice post BTW. Give it a few more weeks and it will be stunning when the the flowering trees start to bloom.
> 
> I love the Loveless Cafe. If you haven't found it yet, check out Grand Fondo Bike shop. I can't pass through Nashville without going to Grand Fondo.


Love Gran Fondo. I'm heading there today to get my first real look at the Bianchi Infinito.

Thanks for answering the question. I was going to say that Nashville is definitely considered the "hilly" end of the Trace, but I didn't know it stayed hilly that far south.

When the blooms come out, I'll bring the better camera.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

A few years back we rode the Trace from Nashville to Tupelo. Once you get out of the hills of Tennessee the thing was pretty boring and the surface got much rougher. Still we had a great time.

Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

Glad you're enjoying Tennessee. I've ridden there a far amount--given that I live in Indiana. I absolutely love Middle Tennessee. I've done that very stretch of the Trace. It's very nice. I'm trying to talk Girchy in doing the Harpeth River Ride out of Franklin, Tennessee. Be sure to check that out in June. I'm also trying to talk him into the Bicycle Ride Across Tennessee, but that might be a harder sell.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

gorgeous. Nashville is a city I could move to.


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

indysteel said:


> Glad you're enjoying Tennessee. I've ridden there a far amount--given that I live in Indiana. I absolutely love Middle Tennessee. I've done that very stretch of the Trace. It's very nice. I'm trying to talk Girchy in doing the Harpeth River Ride out of Franklin, Tennessee. Be sure to check that out in June. I'm also trying to talk him into the Bicycle Ride Across Tennessee, but that might be a harder sell.


I think I'll see you guys at the Indiana get-together. If you ever manage to get down this way, be sure to let me know so we can ride together. Also, we could probably manage to loan out our guest room. I will look up the Harpeth River (more like rivulet) ride.

Cheers


----------



## shelbyfv (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to Nashville. Check the Harpeth Bike Club website for club rides and links to area century rides including their own Harpeth River Ride. Trace Bikes also has a nice Saturday ride.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

Oh man, Loveless. Now that brings back memories.
Thanks for the photos - it is a beautiful area to ride.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

I see the grass is greening up, but not a single leaf. Won't be long, though.

That's some fine scenery. Lucky you.

I've ridden the Trace outside Jackson, Mississippi. Kinda boring, and on some stretches the pavement is rough.

Much nicer up in your neck of it. Enjoy.


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

jptaylorsg said:


> I think I'll see you guys at the Indiana get-together. If you ever manage to get down this way, be sure to let me know so we can ride together. Also, we could probably manage to loan out our guest room. I will look up the Harpeth River (more like rivulet) ride.
> 
> Cheers


Looking forward to meeting you for the RBR ride. I wouldn't worry about your wife being able to keep up btw. For one thing, I imagine you guys will be able to get in a fair amount of riding before then and, for another, it's intended to be a social ride. Girchy and I haven't been able to do much riding ourselves since last summer. Our move last September took up most of our time. Minus some short rides in January, we're both just getting back into the swing of things. I'm woefully out of shape at this point.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm getting jealous of all these great ride reports. Wish I had that near me!


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

YuriB said:


> Oh man, Loveless. Now that brings back memories.
> Thanks for the photos - it is a beautiful area to ride.


Yep, Sunday morning brunch after a night of partying. Those were the days!


----------



## RagbraiNewB (May 21, 2008)

Group ride this Saturday. Belle Meade Kroger to Percy Priest Dam, bike paths most of the way. 9 AM


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

That sounds fun, but I am getting back up to speed with the wife, and that's too much of a ride for her at this point. Are you a member of the Harpeth Bike Club, or is this kind of an independent ride? We will be looking to join that club and some other group rides to meet some folks soon.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## RagbraiNewB (May 21, 2008)

*nashville katz*

This is an independent one. Guy named Glenn Kamka organizes a lot of rides under the rubric of " freewheelin bicycle service". Very nice guy.


----------



## transplant (Jan 7, 2005)

When is the Indy get together? I'd like to get in on that!

Nashvill is some beautiful country.


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

transplant said:


> When is the Indy get together? I'd like to get in on that!
> 
> Nashvill is some beautiful country.


April 24/25.

Details in this Lounge thread:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=199738


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

We have had a team camp in Nashville the past two years and spent a fair amount of time on th Trace. But there is plenty of other good riding there.

Also, while that first hill on the Trace is not a monster, It is more than a roller


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

thebadger said:


> We have had a team camp in Nashville the past two years and spent a fair amount of time on th Trace. But there is plenty of other good riding there.
> 
> Also, while that first hill on the Trace is not a monster, It is more than a roller


I've done quite a bit more exploring on the west side of the city since I took that ride, and it's all been good. Percy Warner Park is a great place to ride.

Yeah, that's a real hill, but I've found several that make it look gentle since. Nothing too long, though.


----------

